
TV HOST Temporary – Job ID: 571240 - kposehn
https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/571240/tv-host-temporary
======
joshmn
> Currently, this is a temporary position to cover an absence due to
> pneumonia.

Edit: The more I read this the more I laugh because I realize it's not a joke.

------
squozzer
They should consider hiring an American who is the exact opposite of JC
(someone in the mold of Danny DeVito), except for the condescending tone.

George Wendt, maybe?

------
roryrjb
So.. Jeremy Clarkson has pneumonia?

~~~
rasz
[http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/amazon-searching-
jeremy-c...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/amazon-searching-jeremy-
clarkson-replacement-11051310)

------
jmathai
> Please note: Preference will be given to especially tall candidates with
> curly hair.

~~~
rajathagasthya
> BASIC QUALIFICATIONS
    
    
      · British English including advanced qualification in exaggeration and braggadocio

